# Possible south east meet in march 2011



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm attending a meet for another forum im on.

As there's a few here in the Essex,south east region.

I've spoken to the rep on other forum it's a ford enthusiasts owners club (FEOC) he said he would be happy for it to be a joint meet more the merrier, so would any from here be interested be good to meet a few from here.

Meet date sunday 13th march 2011.

Location is DICK TURPIN PUB situated on the A127 nr Basildon Essex.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

i'll be there! just down the road to me and my cast will be off so i can drive


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Be good to meet you mate ))

Oops forgot meet time is about 1.30pm, also we normaly go inside pub as well and have something to eat as well for those that would like to....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds good to me, will confirm for sure once I've checked the work diary.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Tomorrow guys, I'll be there in this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207487


----------

